# How do you do it???????



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I fully admit I'm a forum dummy (and think I deserve a special icon with a forum dunce hat on it). I can come on here for 2 hours and not keep up with a quarter of the posts. Please tell me how you do it. Is there a way to see an overview of things posted? I know how to click "New Posts" and "Forums" and if I need to find something, I ask a friend for help. If I could find the cat killer thread, I'd update it with what they're up to now. They're getting even worse 
I've had people ask me if I'm upset with them for not replying to their thread but I had no clue about the thread. 
How do you do it???????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You can subscribe to the posts you really want to see, but I stick to the "Havanese Forum" link at the bottom right of each page to see which ones have the most recent replies. I only use the "Newest Posts" link if I am wanting to find something that I think should have a recent response, but isn't one of the _most_ recent.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I don't think it is physically possible to keep up with all the topics on this forum now unless you were to log in for many hours a day. It is too big and too busy. I try to skim subject lines when I'm waiting in line somewhere (on my phone) and check out the topics that catch my eye while I'm waiting on the phone at home or taking a break from other things.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> You can subscribe to the posts you really want to see, but I stick to the "Havanese Forum" link at the bottom right of each page to see which ones have the most recent replies. I only use the "Newest Posts" link if I am wanting to find something that I think should have a recent response, but isn't one of the _most_ recent.


Ditto!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, a new button to click on that I didn't even know was there! I had to dig around the bottom and click it to see what it did. :biggrin1:
I tried to sign on to the forum with my Blackberry but found out I didn't know my password. I never have to put it in on my pc. I guess I should get that taken care of and set up because I've been waiting in my car or lines a lot lately. 
Thanks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, to keep up with all the active threads, to reply and refer people to other links/threads AND to post pictures and view all those posted, well.... it would be a full time job!! LOL 

I rarely go to the "Home Page" as others can attest by my ignorance of whacky messages that Melissa puts there. :suspicious: I always get to the forum from a link in my email notifications. I set it so that all threads that I post to, I automatically get a notification in my email. Once I'm done with a thread or it's just too old, I then "unsubscribe" from it. Once here, I always click on "new posts" as well. Of course, at this time, I have over 100 new posts to check on!! HA ! :frusty: 

To think I used to be Queen Yakker around here. ound:

You know, it's almost ironic at times (for me, anyway) because I post a lot, read a lot, am addicted to the forum because of my Havs, and yet I spend too much time AWAY from my Havs doing all this!!!!! Like... what's wrong with that picture! :brick:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you just want to find old threads use the search on top of the forum too


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is the thread on Cat Murders:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7968&highlight=killer

What you do is go to the blue bar at the top, across the page, and there is a button that says "Search" with a yellow triangle next to it. Click on that, and enter the words you are looking for. (I used "cat killer".) Then hit send, and a list of threads with those words in it shows up. From there you look for the one that triggers your memory.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Jan - I'm with you...I try and try and I can NOT keep up!!! (I'm even on at the office :redface


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, to keep up with all the active threads, to reply and refer people to other links/threads AND to post pictures and view all those posted, well.... it would be a full time job!! LOL
> 
> I rarely go to the "Home Page" as others can attest by my ignorance of whacky messages that Melissa puts there. :suspicious: I always get to the forum from a link in my email notifications. I set it so that all threads that I post to, I automatically get a notification in my email. Once I'm done with a thread or it's just too old, I then "unsubscribe" from it. Once here, I always click on "new posts" as well. Of course, at this time, I have over 100 new posts to check on!! HA ! :frusty:
> 
> ...


I had to stop the email notifications as it was filling up my mailbox and I was missing important emails (not that the forum isn't important). There are some that still make it through but only a few. Don't know what I did to set it that way.
That's a good point about reading and posting instead of being with the dogs. Maybe set a timer and give the dogs equal time? Since I'm so busy right now I've had to make sure that the dogs got time with me. It's really weird but they're getting even more time than usual with me. I like it better this way :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> If you just want to find old threads use the search on top of the forum too


I think I might be able to do that but when I get an email from a puppy buyer saying I posted pictures go look I'm LOST!


----------

